# Precut window tint ??



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

dont do it!!!!! spend the $$ and goto a shop!!!


----------



## ESv1 (Aug 30, 2011)

I would not recommend doing that on your own either. It looks so much better when done at a shop and then you have a warranty and someone to hold accountable for the work done.


----------



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> dont do it!!!!! spend the $$ and goto a shop!!!


x1,000,000,000,000


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

I just had mine tinted...go to a shop.
I wouldn't even attempt doing it myself!


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

jail916 said:


> Someone used this product?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have a professional do it. Just do your research first and make sure they are reputable. Not Recommended >>


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Andy2012ltz_rs said:


> Have a professional do it. Just do your research first and make sure they are reputable. Not Recommended >>


Why not :question:??


----------



## jail916 (Aug 12, 2011)

:eek7: Willies convinced me, I'll call a pro ...


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

jail916 said:


> :eek7: Willies convinced me, I'll call a pro ...


Good to hear it! Now post some pics of that Topaz Blue after tint!
My original color pick/order was for a 2011 Imperial Blue Metallic.
The only reason I did not order a Topaz Blue was that when I ordered my 2012, no one could show me a color chip, and I didn't want to order it sight unseen, so I went with the Crystal Red Tintcoat.

No regrets, but I do like the Topaz Blue! It's a really sharp color indeed!


----------



## jail916 (Aug 12, 2011)

gman19 said:


> Good to hear it! Now post some pics of that Topaz Blue after tint!
> My original color pick/order was for a 2011 Imperial Blue Metallic.
> The only reason I did not order a Topaz Blue was that when I ordered my 2012, no one could show me a color chip, and I didn't want to order it sight unseen, so I went with the Crystal Red Tintcoat.
> 
> No regrets, but I do like the Topaz Blue! It's a really sharp color indeed!


No problem for the pics. I intend to install my hitch tonight and make a kind of how-to's for those interested. At the same time, I will take some pictures before the tint job.


----------

